

Unsealed Temporary Restraining Order giving Microsoft control over No-IP.com - jsmthrowaway
http://www.scribd.com/doc/232961396/MSFT-Temporary-Restraining-Order

======
macmac
Can someone explain how Microsoft got away with a 200K USD bond?

